# [Solved][MySql] problem z logowaniem

## professor1234

Witam,

Jakiś czas temu z'emerge'owałem mysql i phpmyadmin. Wszystko ładnie działało tylko że nie korzystając z tego zapomniałem hasła. Oczywiście w sieci jest mnóstwo opisów jak zrobić reset hasła ale jakoś to u mnie nie działa...

Poniżej kilka komunikatów błędów jakie otrzymuję:

1) jak mysql jest uruchomiony (po /etc/init.d/start):

```

mysql -u root

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

```

2) jak jest nieuruchomiony:

```

mysql -u root

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

```

PS. punktu 2) pliku mysqld.sock w ogóle nie miałem więc utworzyłem go ręcznie ale automatycznie się skasował...

Jak ktoś może mnie przeprowadzić po kroku jak ustalić nowe hasło dla roota będę wdzięcznyLast edited by professor1234 on Sun Jun 10, 2012 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal mysqld bez tabeli uprawnien i bez sieci podlacz sie klientem i ustaw haslo rootowi. Cos jak '/usr/bin/mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables'

----------

## Gasoline

Witam.

Czy próbowałeś dodać "-p"?

```

mysql -u root -p
```

----------

## professor1234

Serdeczne dzięki, ogólnie się udało - błąd polegał na tym jak czytałem posty, jak się to robi:

Tak ma być:

```

update user set password=PASSWORD(“nowe-haslo”) where User=’root’;
```

Tak robiłem:

```

update root set password=****** ;

```

Co ciekawe trochę działało  :Wink:  znaczy błędu nie wyświetlało.

Kopiuje jeszcze raz całą drogę, jakby ktoś potrzebował:

```

mysqld_safe —skip-grant-tables & // po tym poleceniu zawisła mi konsola więc w kolejnej po zalogowaniu na roota

mysql -u root

use mysql;

update user set password=PASSWORD(“NEW PASS”) where User=’root’; //nowe hasło w cudzysłowie

flush privileges;

quit

```

pzdr,

----------

